# Ruido en ventilador



## djshavy (Ene 26, 2010)

La cuestión es la siguiente:
Tengo una mesa de mezclas trabajando normalmente, sin embargo cuando la tengo mucho tiempo encendida se sobrecalienta demasiado creo q*UE* es por la zona del transformador y los reguladores (al parecer ese calentamiento es normal). 

Decidi entonces conectar un ventilador de 12v a la salida directamente de un regulador de 15 v (7815A), pero aqui viene el problema al momento de encenderlo y escuchar el audio por los audífonos de la mezcladora, se escucha un ruido proveniente del ventilador.

Mi pregunta es, como puedo eliminar ese ruido o si debo conectarlo de alguna otra manera o definitivamente tengo que quitar el ventilador.

Por favor les pido una pronta respuesta. Gracias,


----------



## Cyborg16 (Ene 26, 2010)

Quizas con un capacitor ceramico a masa podrías filtrar un poco el ruido y sino con algo como el filtro anti radiacion de las fuentes switching.


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 26, 2010)

Hola.
Le pones 15V al ventilador de 12V o reduces el voltaje de 15V a 12V.
Cuando dices ruido te refieres al ruido del ambiente o que el ventilador introduce ruido en la señal de audio.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 26, 2010)

¿ Estas consiguiendo la alimentación del ventilador del Rail de los operacionales ?
Caso afirmativo: "Mal echo"
Solución: Fuente independiente para el ventilador o tomar la alimentación desde "Antes" del regulador de tensión del Rail y con el capacitor que te comentaron.


----------



## djshavy (Ene 26, 2010)

Ok el ruido es proveniente del ventilador..

Cuando me dicen que coloque un cap ceramico a masa, se refieren a conectarlo en paralelo a la alimentación es decir + y gnd??


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 26, 2010)

Antes de hacer nada con capacitores, seguí el consejo de Fogonazo: conectá el ventilador antes de los reguladores de tensión (conectalo a los capacitores de filtro luego del rectificador). Si la tensión es muy elevada para el ventilador (tenés que medirla antes de conectarlo), entonces debés poner una resistencia en serie con el ventilador, cosa de que provoque una caída de tensión tal que al ventilador solo le lleguen los 12V que necesita.


----------



## Cyborg16 (Ene 26, 2010)

El capacitor va conectado asi, si. Muy posiblemente tengas mejores resultados con la solucion de fogonazo pero un ceramico no custa nada y tampoco cuesta probar, asi que yo te diría que pruebes y si no filtra lo suficiente ahi si cambies la alimentacion del ventilador.


----------



## ibdali (Ene 26, 2010)

otra opción, que también es barata, es poner un supresor de ruidos para el ventilador(esos que te venden para las potencias), cosa que hará que te deje de hacerlo.cuesta alrededor de 2 dolares, y el de menos amperes te re-sobra.

Igual, la opcion de "fogonazo", es la indicada.


----------



## ArArgonath (Nov 8, 2011)

Hola.

Tengo un amplificador con fuente partida +35 / -35 v y al conectarle un cooler al rail de los -35 volt con su respectivo 7812, este me mete muchisimo ruido, entonces probe ponerle capacitores en paralelo y nada el ruido sigue ahi, la ultima opción que me queda es hacer una fuente aparte para el cooler, pero es que eso es lo  ultimo que quiero hacer.:enfadado:


----------



## AntonioAA (Nov 8, 2011)

Asi consuma poco el ventilador .. poner un 7812 a 35V es mucho...

Podrias poner una resistencia , ya que el consumo es casi constante , pero lo mejor seria una fuente aparte .


----------



## powerful (Nov 8, 2011)

Ponle un ventilador de ac de 220V 0 110v de acuerdo a tu red son silenciosos y jalan muy poca corriente


----------



## ArArgonath (Nov 8, 2011)

Pero con la resistencia igual metería ruido ¿cierto? si es asi a donde conecto el ventilador para que no me afecte, por que como te digo la fuente aparte es la ultima opción


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 8, 2011)

El ventilador espero que no sea de eso cooler de PC porque no te va a desacer del ruido ni soñando. los ventiladores que se usan son de de 24volts que se emplean para audio y tienen su diferencias tiene menos iman etc etc. (no es el punto) osea el cooler de PC descartalo vamos a lo concreto. Porque se calienta y que otra forma hay de enfriarlo. En uno de mis caso fue hacer el fondo de lamina perforada hacer un enfriador(agragarle laminas disipadoras) al transformador y aumentar los disipadores de los semiconductores mas jodidos y por ultimo poner una resistencia o en su defecto bajar la tensión de trabajo del equipo porque era que el transformador estaba elevado  de tension por histéresis que suele pasar cuando al tiempo qeu el equipo empiesa a caminar como al la hora empiesa con los problemas. saludos


----------



## Limbo (May 1, 2015)

Hola,

He montado el circuito del adjunto.. no es masque un sensor de temperatura que enciende un ventilador (R 60ohms), pero el lm35 me marca 5 grados más. Me he fijado con el osciloscopio que la alimentacion fluctua mucho cuando conecto el ventilador, por lo que la señal de salida del sensor lm35 fluctua tambien... la cosa es que desconecto el ventilador y todo se estabiliza.

He probado a poner 1000uf en la alimentacion, pero no funciona.. a parte,de alimentacion uso fuente de laboratorio.. no se si pone algun filtro en el ventilador para evitar estos efectos.. porcierto, es un ventilador de PC..

Ver el archivo adjunto 129007

Adjuntaria el circuito pero no me lo permite:Ver el archivo adjunto 129007

Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 1, 2015)

Desacoplá la alimentación el LM35 y el operacional con un díodo + 500 uF + 100nF

Quizás tengas que ponerle histéresis al comparador . . .


----------



## Limbo (May 1, 2015)

> Desacoplá la alimentación el LM35 y el operacional con un díodo + 500 uF + 100nF


 Ahora tengo alimentado al sensor y al ampli con tension constante. Ha funcionado lo que me decias de desacople.
 Sigo teniendo el problema del ruido del ventilador en la linea de alimentacion

Te explico, es para una caravana y se alimenta de l amisma bateria de la caravana y meter esos ruidos a toda la instalacion... no es bueno, creo.. no e sposible solucionarlo?? e sintrinseco¿¿



> Quizás tengas que ponerle histéresis al comparador . . .


Ya lo pensé, pero la temperatura  a sensar subira de golpe, no necesito mucha precision.. de hecho funciona bien el invento excepto por lo del rudio del motor del ventilador...


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 2, 2015)

Desacoplá el ventilador con un díodo + 500 uF + 100nF


----------



## Limbo (May 3, 2015)

Sigo sin obtener una alimentacion estable..

La azul es sin  desacoplar y la amarilla desacoplada..
Le he puesto 2000uf y nada..
Es posible hacer más plana esa señal??o estoy cazando unicornios?


----------



## martt (Abr 10, 2021)

Limbo dijo:


> Ahora tengo alimentado al sensor y al ampli con tension constante. Ha funcionado lo que me decias de desacople.
> Sigo teniendo el problema del ruido del ventilador en la linea de alimentacion
> 
> Te explico, es para una caravana y se alimenta de l amisma bateria de la caravana y meter esos ruidos a toda la instalacion... no es bueno, creo.. no e sposible solucionarlo?? e sintrinseco¿¿
> ...


Hola amigo los capacitores se conectan en serie?? Como seria la conexión para el sesacople


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 11, 2021)

Si te refieres a ésta sugerencia


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Desacoplá el ventilador con un díodo + 500 uF + 100nF


Es el diodo en serie en la entrada, y los capcitores en paralelo al ventilador (o lo que quieras filtrar)


----------

